Ask HN: Where is 'Who is hiring (September 2018)'? - pagade
======
lainon
It will always appear on the first >weekday< of the month

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

~~~
tomhoward
Also it's a public holiday in the US on Monday 3rd so maybe it will be delayed
another day?

~~~
kennytilton
Thx, I never noticed that precise/auto-scheduling. I always just keep checking
once the first arrives so I can update my browser. Let's see what happens in
52 minutes. My bet is they did not go so far as to check for holidays. US
postings on the other hand...

------
kennytilton
Bam:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902901)

